# Einszett - Larger Sizes?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Do Einszett do anything (perhaps I should rephrase that to "do you carry anything" as I know from their catalogue that they make tons of stuff) in sizes larger than 500ml?

Specifically thinking the Acid Free Wheel Cleaner and Shampoos?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I will send an email and see what I can find out 

Johnny


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I will send an email and see what I can find out
> 
> Johnny


Did they get back to you?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No 

It would seem there customer service is not as good as some of the UK traders!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't suppose they ever got back to you did they?

I used my Einszett Glanz Shampoo today and was reminded just how much I like it.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I managed to get onto patrick at einszett several times about this exact same reason.
Almost all products are available in big sizes but unless you can afford to become a distributor (which I can't yet), or they allow Johnny to sell it in that size, we're stumped

I am after the lackfinish aka raindance in the 10 litre tin as I use it diluted for various reasons besides QD


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just waiting on a reply to another email 

Johnny


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Dare I ask...?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry Hutchingsp,

I have found that the UK importer is quite apprehensive about bringing larger sizes in, I tried my best...

I would suggest that you go to www.einszett.co.uk directly and send him and email. He may take the order if your willing to prepay and wait for delivery.

Sorry I couldnt help any more. 

Johnny


----------

